# cichlid compatability



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 90 gallon tank with one 4 inch electric blue jack dempsey. Just obtained a 6 inch red tiger oscar the other day.Oscar seems to be chasing the blue around a little,hopefully that will stop.My real question is, I just ordered a 4 inch rose queen cichlid ( the red coloring is amazing on these fish) from a lfs to put in the tank with them, is this a mistake?Is all **** going to break loose in my tank?Or will all be OK.Do not intend on putting anything else in the tank.Thanks Jim.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

do NOT add a Rose Queen to this tank, a rose queen is a hybrid between a Synspilum and a Midas, they are VICIOUS, im warning you, mine right now is torturing an 8" Midas and a 7" flowerhorn ATM and killed my oscar over night, he is 7" BTW, he was peaceful till he hit around 6" then he went crazy, im warning you, this is a mistake.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

OK gage,I will definatey cancel the rose queen order.I had a feeling but was'nt sure how agressive they really are.How does a severum sound,or maybe you have a sugestion.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I fully agree with gage about the Rose Queen.

A severum would be a much better choice from a compatibility standpoint.
Managing nitrAte levels (via waterchanges) once the oscar and sev mature may become a bit of a chore, but I'd say it would certainly be do-able in the 90 gal.

Good luck, and please keep us posted---I'd be interested in hearing how this combination works out for you. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a 90gal tank, that already has 4 EBJD's and a 6" Oscar...why is anything else being added at all? The tank is more than fully stocked, even though it might not necessarily look it at the moment.

Also...that 6" Oscar is going to gobble all four of those 1" EBJD's the second it gets a chance.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

SK...I think you need to re-read the OP a little more carefully. :wink: 
BV


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks BV,was just going to post it's one dempsey.And I do know that I'm pushing the tanks limit.But I do 50% water change each week,and filtration is an fluval FX5 and a fluval 304 in my 90 gallon tank.This EBJD is very slow growing,had him for over a year and it's only 4 inches.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

The sev would be a great addtion to this tank as the oscar and dempsey should be around the same aggresion level. Just amke sure it is 4" + so the Oscar doesn't eat him.

good luck and post some pics.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife would like a blood red parrot fish in this tank(not one of my choices,but I try to keep her happy and involved).I know it would have to be at least 4 inches also.and would it be compatable with a oscar and a blue dempsey?


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

mr limpet said:


> My wife would like a blood red parrot fish in this tank(not one of my choices,but I try to keep her happy and involved).I know it would have to be at least 4 inches also.and would it be compatable with a oscar and a blue dempsey?


I'm in the same boat w/ the bp 
don't know how well they work w/ oscars but they work great w/ jds

i have a paired couple w/ mine 
bps are actually pretty aggressive but their mouths are deformed 
more aggressive than my 7inch jd 
I've found that to be a good thing
i would hate to see what would happen if they didn't have messed up mouths


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks TM,you do agree the bp would have to be at least 4 inches,as thats what my dempsey is.And my oscar is 6 inches,so I really don't know how they will get along yet.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

I would agree 4inches or better 
like i said don't know how well they would work w/ oscars

maybe someone w/ oscars could help better

good luck


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> This is a 90gal tank, that already has 4 EBJD's and a 6" Oscar...why is anything else being added at all? The tank is more than fully stocked, even though it might not necessarily look it at the moment.
> 
> Also...that 6" Oscar is going to gobble all four of those 1" EBJD's the second it gets a chance.


... he has a 4" EBJD and a 6"oscar...

sorry for being so "to the point" about the RQ, but i had to tell you and had to make it very clear they are NUTS! :lol:

dont get me wrong, one of my favorite hybrids, but needs to be in a tank with fish much bigger then it self.

the Blood Parrot should be fine with the oscar so long as the oscar doesnt out grow them to much to the point of being able to eat them.

if i were you i would have let the EBJD grow to 6" before adding anything, they tend to grow very slow.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger on a 3 inch blood parrot fish today.Everyone seems to be getting along ok,but this is just the first day.The oscar is not chasing the blue around anymore,actually they seem to be swimming together at times.Also my friend gave me a 2 and a half inch clown loach yesterday(he's moving),I needed some kind of scavenger in the tank.I know I'm at my limit already with a 90 gallon,I promise nothing else in the tank.Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------

